# Scythe Orochi im Antec Three Hundred?



## stiernacken17 (22. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Ich würde mit gerne den Orochi zulegen...deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob hier jemand schon erfahrung hat, ob er in das three hundred passt...falls nicht, wäre ich somit auf der suche nach einem potenten Ersatz 

mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (22. Januar 2009)

Also das Case hat eine Höhe von 205mm, der Orochi 155mm.

Ich hab mir auch das Case angesehen, sollte passen!

Aber ich hoffe du hast keine Rams mit hoher Kühlung? Der Orochi geht über die Rams hinaus bis zum MB-Ende!

Den Lüfter musst du dann unten festmachen(nach oben blasend)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Shibi (22. Januar 2009)

Diese 205mm sind dummerweise die Gesamtbreite des Gehäuses und nicht die maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers.
Allerdings vermute ich, dass der Orichi passen dürfte. 

Den Lüfter unten festmachen? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## stiernacken17 (22. Januar 2009)

Ja, genau, die maße hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, deshalb dachte ich vielleicht das hier jemand den kühler schon in dem gehäuse hat/hatte...

Lüfter von unten montieren müsste gehen, geht bei meinem Mugen auch


----------



## LionelHudz (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte den in meinem TT Armor und da wars schon Enge, hab letztens mein Haf 932 bekommen und da passt er wunderbar. Ob es da beim Antec Probleme gibt weiß ich auch nicht sollte aber passen. Hab mal nen Pic angehangen. Da sieht man auch das er ganz schön nah an der Graka dran ist, gab aber nie Probleme.


----------



## stiernacken17 (22. Januar 2009)

@ LionelHudz

Darf ich fragen wie warm dein 66´ wurde? denn meiner kommt unter vollast mit dem jetzigen mugen an 70° ran und ich wollte den kühler eig nur um die temps ein bisschen zu senken, weil der winter ist ja bald vorbei...


----------



## LionelHudz (22. Januar 2009)

So wie Deiner mir 3200Mhz hatte ich 38° max. mit FC 2 und Auslastung aller Kerne bis zu 80%, unter Prime geht's aber auch über 60°. Allerdings solltest Du den Original Kühler gegen nen anderen tauschen denn der taugt nicht zum OC.


----------



## stiernacken17 (23. Januar 2009)

hmm, ja, wie bereits erwähnt hab ich ja schon den Scythe Mugen...wollte halt als referenz wissen, wie warm die cpu mit dem orochi wird...aber wenn deiner unter prime auch über 60° geht, lohnt sich das wohl kaum! schade eigentlich...hilft wohl nur nóch WaKü...trotzdem danke für die antworten


----------

